# Aiming for a Sub-20Lb DJ bike - Finished



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

Well after all the abuse i got for attempting this last time - I finally finished it, strong and light (could do with different forks though)



















then i added a brake and a hydro gyro took it to 19lb but still faily light



















Spec sheet

*
Frame: Charge Iron Ti
Seat: Complex eclat 
Brake: Formula \'The one\' 
Rotor: Alligator 
Stem: Renthal 
Fork: Marzocchi Marathon SL 
Rims: NS trailmaster 
Spokes: Sapim Double butted 
Hubs: Echo TR Front & Rear 
Freewheel: Shimano 16t 
Crankset: Middleburn RS7 
BB: Crank Bros Ti Cobalt 
Bars: Echo SL riser 
Pedals: Nukeproof proton (with alu pin upgrade) 
Gyro: Tr!xer HydroGyro 
Grips: Ritchey WCS 
Heatset: Chris King 
Seatclamp: Generic 
Chain: KMC SL9
*
Craig


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Ayenn said:


> WOOT! A thread full of bikes that are going to break! That is if said bike is not comprised of high quality titanium components.
> 
> I think another rule should be added: If your bike breaks you must post a picture of the wreckage.





Ayenn said:


> I will say I do like the way this first one looks, except the lack of break. It has a nice mellow color scheme.





Ayenn said:


> CraigRobbo said:
> 
> 
> > Ayenn said:
> ...





Ayenn said:


> CraigRobbo said:
> 
> 
> > Ayenn said:
> ...


I think I got the important stuff


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

LMAO - Yeah at least that's out of the way now, albeit they were alot worse on here last time lol


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i think i was your #1 hater in your original thread, but now all i can say is, nice bike!


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> i think i was your #1 hater in your original thread, but now all i can say is, nice bike!


Im shocked to be honest - but thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

I have to give you props. I am truely impressed now go ride that beast and let us now how it holds up. 

Stephen


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

craigrobbo said:


> ...strong and light (could do with different forks though)...


yeah, the marathon sl is about as stiff as cooked spaghetti...


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, the marathon sl is about as stiff as cooked spaghetti...


 why would you say that? the fork has gotten numerous praises for being stiff on the mtbr reviews and only slight flex on bike radar's review.....

Props to you craigrobbo! i saw you get bashed here and on pinkbike glad to see that you finally finished it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie. I too didn't like the idea. But it did come out very nice. If it were me, I would drop the gyro and run a longer cable. Then take off the useless v-brake tabs on the seat stays.


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys - Well to be honest i went ut on monday and the fork performed so much better than i expected - for an XC fork im impressed - at least it'll be suffice untill i can affored a fox.

Craig


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I too didn't like the idea. But it did come out very nice. If it were me, I would drop the gyro and run a longer cable. Then take off the useless v-brake tabs on the seat stays.


I was tempted - but its a £1000 titanium frame, i just dont know if i can bring myself to hack off the tabs.

As for the gyro, meh it only weighs like 90grams and i CBA re-bleeding my brakes and fitting a new cable

Craig


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice build, hella expensive. If you spent that much on a park bike I can't imagine what you'd throw down on a DH bike. You think you could build a sub 25lb DH? I wanna see!


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

ServeEm said:


> Nice build, hella expensive. If you spent that much on a park bike I can't imagine what you'd throw down on a DH bike. You think you could build a sub 25lb DH? I wanna see!


No a huge fan of down hill to be honest - sorry.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

craigrobbo said:


> No a huge fan of down hill to be honest - sorry.


DOH How can you not be a fan of downhill. I guess we all can't be perfect


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

hazdxb said:


> why would you say that?


because i have one on my xc bike and the front wheel wanders all over the place like a dog sniffing for somewhere to go to the bathroom...


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> because i have one on my xc bike and the front wheel wanders all over the place like a dog sniffing for somewhere to go to the bathroom...


Mine is certinly not that bad, its just as siff as my Z1.

What year are yours?

Craig


----------

